# [DUP] Was ist /sys-kernel/linux-headers ?

## rmorszeck

Ich habe auf meinem System "emerge sync" und "emerge -up world" erstellt und bei der Ausgabe kommt:

[N] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21

[U] app-cdr/cdemu-0.6_beta [0.5.3]

wobei cdemu diese linux-headers braucht. Nun meine Frage, was ist linux-header? In der Doku (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-kernel.xml) konnte ich nichts finden.

Danke für die Aufklärungen...  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

Hier gilt die einfache Gleichung: 

Suchfunktion + "linux-headers" =

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=100270&

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132200&

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=134393&

Das sollte eigentlich alles beantworten.

----------

